# Top-opening handgun lockbox for home



## vagunguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw an ad in a magazine that had a top opening lockbox with foam in it to hold handguns grip up ready to grab and defend. I can't remember the manufacturer. Anyone have any recommendations for a lockbox like this?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

vagunguy said:


> I saw an ad in a magazine that had a top opening lockbox with foam in it to hold handguns grip up ready to grab and defend. I can't remember the manufacturer. Anyone have any recommendations for a lockbox like this?


its called a console safe, made for the center console of the suv..... try here

Console Pistol Safes and Vaults


----------



## vagunguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw that one. My car doesn't have room for it and I am looking for one for home. The one I saw in the magazine was bigger and could hold three or four handguns upright like that, side to side.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a Gunvault. Purchased on Amazon for around $80. Low profile for under a car seat or night stand. Comes with a cable I secure to my bed frame. I can open it by touch in the dark in 3 seconds. I store my Springfield 45 auto and my Kahr Cm9. This safe is approved by California. If you have children or grand children you will have peace of mind. Note. You can upgrade and get a fingerprint reader. I am very glad I did not. Everything I read made me convinced the four finger programmable keypad is the way to go.


----------

